# Built in Entertainment Center



## calebm12 (Oct 1, 2012)

This was my first ever wood working project. Unless you want to count the book ends i made in a shop class 
Pleased with myself so thought i would share a photo.
It is hardwood plywood (birch) with pine framing and molding along top, bottom, and side. 
It took the place of a full size, double sliding door closet.


----------



## jaysen (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great, this is exactly what I'm about to tackle myself. I'll be making a build thread here shortly with my progress.


----------



## calebm12 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks. Good luck! It makes watching tv 10 times more enjoyable.


----------



## jaysen (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you have any during photos ? Also if it's not too much trouble can you explain the process. Did you make all the carcasses first and then install? Or did you build on site? Did you mount with cleats?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks real good. Neat choice of color!


----------



## calebm12 (Oct 1, 2012)

@jaysen - sure. it is 3 separate pieces. I built them all outside and then brought them in to paint, poly, and fit into place. The pieces are not formally attached to each other as the fit is so snug that they hold each other in place. The side shelves i had no problems bringing in from outside and standing up. Originally the middle piece was made to be the same height as the sides. However i couldnt stand the piece up in the room. The middle piece is both wider and deeper than the shelves and i think this created a new angle that when i went to stand it up it hit the ceiling....so i had to cut of the top and just make due. this is something important to remember if you build the piece in a room other than the room it is for. 
the base of the center is not formally attached to the floor either. the bottom shelves are apprx 4 inches from the floor and then i used shims to level the pieces until i was able to get all pieces in and create the snug fit. 
Some of the reading i did before starting the project, some people used MDF to do their centers. I chose not to use this as i didnt want to deal with the dust and to me it just didnt feel as strong as the hardwood plywood. I am glad i spend the extra money. 

I dont have any pictures of the construction process. Next time i will do a better job documenting. I do have my "plans" though and have attached them. However i wouldnt make cuts based on them as i changed some dimensions here and there as i went. 
The biggest thing that helped me was having the patience at HD to have them rip my boards. This made it easier for me to transport and since i dont have a table saw, i could then just cross cut to the sizes i needed.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cool and really professional looking.Beautiful.


----------

